# Subungual mass excision finger



## RebeccaMoney (Jul 14, 2017)

I need help with this CPT.  Op note states: The area was noted to be well demarcated and fibrinous appearing material was removed and sent to pathology.
Would 26115 be appropriate or is this something from the 117__ series?  Thank you,


----------



## fish4codes (Jul 14, 2017)

The 117 - codes deal with the nails - I would code from the 261 -, being sure to check for documentation of depth and size of mass (do you have the path report or did the surgeon document...) - can't be 100% w/o reading entire note.


----------



## AlanPechacek (Jul 14, 2017)

I would agree with "fish4codes" above using the rationale that since the nail is an appendage of the skin, then removing a mass from beneath the nail (i.e. Subungual) would equate to removal of a "Subcutaneous" mass (26115, less than 1.5 cm.).  Subungual masses are rarely/never going to be bigger than 1.5 cm.

Respectfully submitted, Alan Pechacek, M.D.
icd10orthocoder,com


----------

